# no lamb from 2 year old ewe



## bonbean01 (Aug 8, 2011)

We have a very sweet two year old ewe that has never had a lamb.  The other three ewes all lambed this January, but not her.  We've had her now with another ram in hopes she is pregnant now...only time will tell.  She is a dorper with a black head, and the first ram was an all white dorper who never bred her.  Read that some all white dorpers will not breed a black headed ewe?  Anyone familiar with that?


----------



## kslilbopeep (Aug 10, 2011)

I have heard that breeding a white dorper to a black headed dorper is discouraged as far as breed standards but have never heard that a ram would be "picky" about his mate.  I think she just didn't cycle.  Did you leave him with her for at least a month?  I have found if more then one ewe comes in heat at the same time, sometimes the ram will be so intent on one - he will miss the other.  Also, possibly... if the ewe is too fat she is cycling erratically (sp?).
Hope this helps.
Jan


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Jan.  My black headed ewe was with the ram for over a year...and with the second ram for three months.  Perhaps I will have to sadly admit that this ewe is sterile?  Will give her half a year and then make a decision what to do 
Bonnie


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 10, 2011)

I would have a blood draw done on her to check for hormone levels and mineral levels.  She could be missing something in her diet that is causing her to cycle but not settle. Or to just have false heats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2011)

She eats everything that the other sheep do...actually a bit more...she is my pudgy girl  Not fat, but certainly taking in food, water, salt, and protein mineral block.  Is it possible that she is cycling and being bred at the wrong time and losing her lamb early when the summer heat goes above 100 degrees?  I know I'm grasping at straws...she is my favourite and when I take my lawn chair to just sit with the sheep and have my coffee, she is right there with me nuzzling for affection.  These are meat sheep and this one I could never eat!  It's hard enough putting their lambs in the freezer, but that is their purpose and if we didn't put them in the freezer, we couldn't justify the cost and work of keeping them.  Thank you for the suggestions everyone!  I truly appreciate it!
Bonnie


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 11, 2011)

She could have a uterine infection... in that case, she will never produce a lamb untill the infection is cleared up. You would have to get a Vet to get a uterine swab and culture at the time she is in heat . The cost of the Vet. doing this proceedure plus any drug treatment if infected, more likely than not. will be more than what the sheep is worth. I would cull her.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> We have a very sweet two year old ewe that has never had a lamb.  The other three ewes all lambed this January, but not her.  We've had her now with another ram in hopes she is pregnant now...only time will tell.  She is a dorper with a black head, and the first ram was an all white dorper who never bred her.  Read that some all white dorpers will not breed a black headed ewe?  Anyone familiar with that?


I was talking to an old hampshire breeder today. she says she breeds so they lamb when they're 2. she says breeding so they kid at one isn't always the best because they are not fully developed. you can breed for one but the next time you breed they wont take as easily and they will be worn out. I guess its a personal prefferance but i just wanted to say u are not to late to breed and it's actually a good thing she didn't take the first time.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 27, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> She could have a uterine infection... in that case, she will never produce a lamb untill the infection is cleared up. You would have to get a Vet to get a uterine swab and culture at the time she is in heat . The cost of the Vet. doing this proceedure plus any drug treatment if infected, more likely than not. will be more than what the sheep is worth. I would cull her.


Would a uterine infection last for 2+ years?  Would it not develop into something that would cause the ewe to lose weight & become unhealthy?

How are uterine infections treated?  Would a couple doses of antibiotic treat a supposed infection?

Just curious and trying to avoid vet costs.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 28, 2011)

Give her a shot of Ovacyst, Factrel, or something similar.  Your vet can give you a shot of it for a minimal cost.  It costs around $2 - $2.50 here from our local large animal vets.  She might be polycystic, and these hormones will cause her to straighten out.  You will know for sure if she returns to heat within a day or two after the shot.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 28, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Give her a shot of Ovacyst, Factrel, or something similar.  Your vet can give you a shot of it for a minimal cost.  It costs around $2 - $2.50 here from our local large animal vets.  She might be polycystic, and these hormones will cause her to straighten out.  You will know for sure if she returns to heat within a day or two after the shot.


Thank you for the suggestion, will try it soon.  There is a chance that she is bred, but will have to wait until that window of time (mid Nov.) has come and gone.


----------

